# Solved: Klim6.sys "Blue Screen of Death" Boo kaspersky



## Kenny108 (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't access the windows at all. so I'm restricted to the recovery options that includes System Restore (apparently I got none, so that's out of option), CMD, etc.

Well I deleted the Klim6.sys in a improper way I guess (immediately deleted the file and the folder that contains it), so I'm left with the rest of the files in KasperSky Lab in my C:\program files (x86).

So I'm guessing I have to somehow uninstall Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010 with cmd. Either that, or allowing me to bypass the blue screen of death with enough time for me to remove Kaspersky once for all. Yeah, I'm stuck.

*Solved*
_If you got this kind of problem, then follow the steps below in safe mode (During safe mode, it might take around 10-20 mins for it to load until you reach the login screen)
1. Install Revo Uninstaller
2. Uninstall Kaspersky
3. Check System32/drivers folder for Klim6.sys and Kl1.sys, then delete them. (I removed all of the Kaspersky files during this step.)_
4. _You're done. Go restart.

_Another problem arrives (for me mostly): Mouse (usb and touchpad) stop moving (and clicking) after failing to configure windows updates.
Device status for both: Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39).
edit 2: did used some registry programs during the Klim6.sys thing...


----------

